# West Yorkshire: Halifax



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Halifax - a nice sounding word. 
And you brought nice pics from there, Paul! kay:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Silvia


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

​


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

The Piece Hall is a great building.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Jonesy CG


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

Piece hall is certainly looking good after being renovated. nice pics Paul!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very fine again, Paul, the yellow corridor with columns, the four coloured dog,
the portrait of two ladies in #9/1... kay:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great new thread, Paul!
Halifax town hall and its tower are wonderful!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

beautiful photos, nice city.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I love Yorkshire; the countryside, the architecture and the people. Tourists visiting the UK usually only go to London, but they are missing a lot!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice to see Halifax for instance! This is where the two greatest bands of British doom metal derives from, Paradise Lost and My Dying Bride.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

And, there never would have been a_ "Last Tango in Halifax"_ without it! :yes:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

^^Thank you everyone.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Though I like comments and welcome a bit of discussion, may I respectfully ask everyone not to load or quote any more images onto any of my photo threads. Thanks.*


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

West Yorkshire is indeed looking fine..kay:kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Paul


----------

